# RX 580 + 27 Zoll WQHD und HD



## Rupert (29. Oktober 2018)

Hallo.

Ich stelle mir gerade ein neues System mit folgenden Komponeneten zusammen:
AMD Ryzen 5 2600, 6x 3.40GHz, boxed
Scythe Mugen 5 [Rev. B) 
G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200,CL16-18-18-38
Gigabyte X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming
Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 580 8GD5, 1411MHz, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, 2x HDMI, 2x DP, lite retail
Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 550W ATX 2.4
Fractal Design Meshify C Dark
SSD erstmal aus dem Altsystem
ggf. eine Soundkarte

Dazu fehlt mir jetzt noch ein passender Monitor. In dieser Kombination ist für hohen Details möglicherweise ein 24 Zoll FHD mit Freesync am Besten geeignet, obwohl einige Spiele wohl auch in WQHD flüsig laufen sollten. Ich spiele gerne Wolfenstein, Project Cars, World of Tanks. 
Falls ich in ein paar Jahren die Graka gegen eine neue und dann wahrscheinlich auch performantere Karte tausche, möchte ich nicht schon wieder Geld in einen neuen Monitor stecken, der dann  27 Zoll WQHD kann.  Daher möchte ich mit dem Monitor schon jetzt gerne eine Klasse höher gehen und hätte gerne eine Empfehlung für einen 27 Zoll WQHD Monitor mit Freesync, der aber auch gut nach FHD interpoliert, damit ich ihn, je nach Spiel, auch in FHD mit hohen Details gut nutzen kann. 
Budget bis 500 Euro, gerne auch günstiger.

Danke!


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (29. Oktober 2018)

Schau dir mal den Acer XZ1 XZ271UAbmiiphzx ab €' '399 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland an.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle eher mit den Reglern arbeiten anstatt die Auflösung zu reduzieren. Habe selbst mit einer R9 390X und nem FreeSync Monitor gespielt. Hatte zwischendurch auch die Auflösung reduziert, allerdings sieht WQHD mit reduzierten Details deutlich besser aus - zumindest mein Empfinden


----------



## HisN (29. Oktober 2018)

Sicher dass Du Dich mit "hohen Details" in FHD nicht schon selbst ein bisschen beschummelst?

Wo wurde Donald Anderson das letzte mal gesehen? Die Details sind in 1080p jedenfalls nicht lesbar^^, so als Transferleistung: Was sehe ich von meinen "hohen Details" in der Mini-Auflösung eigentlich noch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


Und die Games haben ja Regler. Was man nicht alles einstellen kann^^ (Nur ob man es auch will, das ist die Frage).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tolotos66 (29. Oktober 2018)

Ich zocke auch mit einer 580 in WQHD und es läuft gut. Lieber reduziere ich ein paar Details und bleibe auf 1440P, als ultra Einstellungen und das in FHD. Bin mit meinem Monitor zufrieden, bin aber auch kein High-FPS Spieler  
Gruß T.


----------



## 0ssi (29. Oktober 2018)

Rupert schrieb:


> Falls ich in ein paar Jahren die Graka gegen eine neue und dann wahrscheinlich auch performantere Karte tausche, möchte ich nicht schon wieder Geld in einen neuen Monitor stecken, ...


Aber diese Denkweise würde nur Sinn machen wenn deine nächste Grafikkarte 500€+ kostet weil wenn du wieder nur Eine für 250€ kaufst
dann hast du in zukünftigen Spielen wieder nur so viel FPS wie jetzt weil es später bessere Grafik und höhere Hardwareanforderungen gibt.


----------



## Rupert (29. Oktober 2018)

Danke für Euro Meinungen.
Damit tendiere ich doch mehr zum 27 Zoll WQHD statt 24 Zoll FHD.  Vielleicht entwickeln sich die Hardwareanforderungen nicht so schnell wie die Technik oder nur in Richtung noch besserer Auflösung, sprich 4K und feinerer Texturen. Das kosten dann sicherlich FPS aber da bin ich dann ebendurch den Monitor limitiert. Natürlich habe ich auch über eine GTX 1070ti oder eine Vega 56 nachgedacht, aber die RX 580 hat für mich momentan das bessere Verhältnis zwischen Preis und der Leistung die ich dafür bekomme.

Ich muss zugeben das mir die Erfahrungswerte fehlen, da ich bisher weder auf FHD noch auf WQHD gespielt habe. Mein aktuelles System ist bereits 8 Jahre alt und besteht noch aus einer HD 6950 und einem 22 Zoll Monitor mit max. 1680x1050 

Unabhängig von der Detailschärfe muss ich aber sagen, das gerade viele Details für mich viel zum Spielerlebnis beitragen.  Ich finde das sieht man gut bei den GTA5 Bildern @*HisN* wie der Abfall vorne links oder weiter hinten am Wellblechzaun.

Ich bin jedoch nicht sicher ob es ein curved Monitor wie der Acer XZ1 XZ271UAbmiiphzx werden wird. Für die Spielimmersion ist das vielleicht besser, aber ich schaue auf dem Monitor auch öfters mal Filme und da weiss ich nicht, ob curved das Bild verzerrt bzw. verfälscht. Wie ist da euer Eindruck?

@*Tolotos66 *: Der AOC AG271QX sieht ja ganz gut aus. Bist Du damit zufrieden, auch mit der Darstellung in FHD und bei Filmen?


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2018)

Ich stand im Mai auch vor der Wahl nimmst du WQHD oder nicht. Ich habe mich für FHD entschieden weil mir das sonst zu teuer geworden wäre. Ich wollte auch 144Hz Freesync haben. Und die HW Preise waren zu dem Zeitpunkt höher.
Wenn du die Regler weiter nach links schiebst und nicht unbedingt jedes neue Game in ultra spielen willst wird die Karte das wohl packen. So mittel-hoch.
Jetzt hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch WQHD genommen.


----------



## RtZk (29. Oktober 2018)

WQHD ist natürlich deutlich besser als Full HD, aber, wenn du jetzt mittel-hoch verwendest, wird es nicht lange dauern bis du bei niedrig-mittel endest, eine 580 ist einfach nichts für WQHD in neuen Spielen.


----------



## Mitchpuken (29. Oktober 2018)

Ich glaube hier wird ein wichtiger Punkt vergessen. Du hast 500€ zur Verfügung. Möchtest du auch 144hz? Weil wenn nicht, dann kannst du dir WQHD und ein stärkere Grafikkarte holen  Es gibt einen Iiiyama um die 250-300€ mit 60Hz (75?), aber dank der vielen Bezeichnungen finde ich den gerade nicht. Wenn das nicht zutrifft
-->
Ich würde auch zuerst die Details reduzieren bevor ich die Auflösung verringere. Daher rate ich dir zu FHD, weil "in ein paar" Jahren ist die 580 für WQHD und hohe Details vielleicht schon zu langsam.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (29. Oktober 2018)

Nee, also bei 500 Euro in ein Billigteil unter 144 Hz zu investieren, wäre Quark. Auch wäre dann kein Geld mehr über für eine stärkere Grafikkarte. 

In den genannten Spielen ist WQHD auch nicht mit einer RX 580 unrealistisch. Daher warne ich auch vor solchen Scherzen, auf eine NICHT native Auflösung für höhere Details runterzuschalten. Die Auflösung ist echt die letzte Stellschraube, an der gedreht werden sollte.

Zu den Empfehlungen: der Samsung C27HG70, 27" (LC27HG70QQUXEN) wäre bspw. mit knapp über 500 Euro ein gutes Teil mit "ein bisschen" HDR. Überlebt also sicher auch die nächste Grafikkarte. Es gibt aber eine Masse an brauchbaren Monitoren. Einfach die PVG mal filtern: Monitore im Preisvergleich


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (30. Oktober 2018)

Rupert schrieb:


> Ich bin jedoch nicht sicher ob es ein curved Monitor wie der Acer XZ1 XZ271UAbmiiphzx werden wird.



Das wäre ja das kleinste Problem: Produktvergleich Acer XG0 XG270HUAomidpx, ViewSonic XG2730, Dell S2719DGF, ASUS MG278Q, Acer KG1 KG271UAbmiipx Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Mitchpuken (30. Oktober 2018)

Wäre bei Project Cars und World of Tanks eine 1060 nicht besser?


----------



## Tolotos66 (30. Oktober 2018)

@Rupert: Kann ich Dir so leider nicht sagen, da ich ja in WQHD spiele und Filme schaue ich lieber am TV. Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Monitor sehr zufrieden. Bin da jetzt aber auch nicht mega anspruchsvoll.
Gruß T.


----------



## Rupert (30. Oktober 2018)

Vielen Dank für euren Input!

Bin dennoch jetzt ziemlich verwirrt und unschlüssig ob ein WQHD Monitor mit dieser Grafikkarte sinnvoll ist, wenn nur die native Auflösung ein gutes Ergebnis liefert.  Bisher bin ich auch davon ausgegangen das 144bzw. 120 Herz Pflicht sind für eine weiche Darstellung von Bewegung. 
Ich überlege jetzt tatsächlich ob es nicht besser eine 1070ti oder Vega 56 wird, in der Hoffnung das die Preise für diese Karten bis und am Black Friday noch fallen, und dasP/L-Verhältnis dann doch noch etwas erträglicher ist. Dann muss ich eben noch ein paar Tage warten und das Sytem  wieder 8 Jahre halten 
Wobei  die GSync-Monitore für Nvidea dann wohl eher mein Monitor-Budget sprengen werden. Da kommt eins zum anderen.

Könnt Ihr mir bitte noch noch jemand Bestätigen ob meine Vermutung richtig ist, dass curved Monitore Filmbilder verzerren. Zum spielen ist curved ja wohl ideal.


----------



## 0ssi (30. Oktober 2018)

Rupert schrieb:


> Bisher bin ich auch davon ausgegangen das 144bzw. 120 Herz Pflicht sind für eine weiche Darstellung von Bewegung.


Entscheidend ist wie viel FPS du in deinen Spielen mit deinen Grafikeinstellungen hast denn wenn das "nur" 50-75FPS sind dann brauchst du nicht mehr als 75Hz
denn auch ein 144Hz Monitor läuft durch FreeSync/G-Sync bei 50-75FPS nur mit 50-75Hz. Dann wäre z.B. Iiyama ProLite XUB2792QSU-B1 eine gute Wahl. 
Bei viel Sitzabstand kannst du dir mal den AOC Q3279VWFD8 anschauen. Für mehr als 75FPS lohnen sich 144Hz also z.B. Acer XF270HUA oder Acer VG270UP.


----------



## Mitchpuken (30. Oktober 2018)

Spoiler



Der Samsung von PCGH_Manu ist schon gut und hat ein VA-Panel. Einer der Vorteile vom VA-Panel ist, dass du ein schönes Bild bekommst und nicht wie bei IPS an der berühmten Panellotterie teilnehmen musst. Reicht dir TN, dann gibt es günstigere Alternativen wie etwa iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 Red Eagle ab €' '369,94 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich Test auf prad.de und AOC Agon AG271QX ab €' '427,79 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich


Zum Verzerren sei gesagt, dass man hier mittig sitzen sollte und hier steht folgendes:


> Auch wenn das vielleicht nicht weiter ins Gewicht fällt, so gibt es doch noch den Effekt der Bildverzerrung. Unser Gehirn ist darin geübt, ein flaches Bild als solches zu akzeptieren und unterbewusst zu entzerren. Ein curved Screen bei seitlichem Betrachtungswinkel hingegen verzerrt das Bild auf einer Seite viel stärker als auf der anderen. Dadurch entsteht eine unnatürliche Bildgeometrie. Gerade Linien sehen gebogen aus.


Quelle Curved: Wie sinnvoll sind gebogene TVs? | Heimkino Praxis


Wir wollten dich nicht verwirren. Ob eine 580 für WQHD sinnvoll ist? Das kannst nur du entscheiden, mit welchen Einstellungen du für dich den besten Kompromiss eingehst. _Die allgemeine Tendenz, welche du auch hier siehst, geht in Richtung ja._ Ich persönlich würde dir bei WQHD nicht zu einer 580/1060 raten, aber die ist dereit so schön günstig, das macht es schwer  Ich glaube, du bist auch so einer (wie ich ) und überlegt dann im Nachhinein, ob eine stärkere Karte nicht doch besser gewesen wäre. 

Sollte die Leistung bei einem Spiel nicht für "alles" reichen, dann werden zuerst die Details reduziert und nicht die Auflösung. Du möchtest den umgekehrten Weg gehen, was eher untypisch ist. Hast du jetzt ein Spiel, dass du gerne und viel spielst, aber auf FHD stellen musst, dann macht WQHD nicht viel Sinn.



Eine 1070ti oder Vega56 passt aber tatsächlich sehr gut zu WQHD 144Hz Gaming  Wenn du das Budget erhöhen kannst wäre das ein "sinnvoller" Schritt, somit kannst du bei der nativen Auflösung bleiben und bekommst deine hohen Details. Auch in Hinblick auf eine lange Nutzungsdauer ist eine schnellere Karte nicht verkehrt. Wenn du aber beim Aufpreis zu einer der beiden Grafikkarten mit dir haderst, könntest du noch auf die AMD 590 warten, welche Mitte November kommen soll. Über die Mehrleistung von ganz grob vielleicht 10% weiß man noch kaum was, aber wenn du warten kannst wäre die Karte wohl was für dich.

Im Grunde will ich damit sagen: Schau dir den Iiiyama an und wenn dich Tearing stört hol dir eine Vega und wenn nicht eine 1070ti


----------



## Alabamaman (30. Oktober 2018)

Hab mir vor 3 Monaten den geholt und ich bin sehr sehr zufrieden Samsung C27HG70QQU LED, LED-Monitor grau'/'blau, HDMI, DisplayPort, AMD Free-Sync der Preis ist auch gut. Würde nen WQHD-Monitor auch nicht auf FHD skallieren lassen das ist Quatsch.


----------

